# UKC and AKC



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

So I'm still working on my research paper and getting a lot of information, but I have read on here and know that the UKC recognizes the American Pit bull terrier and the Staffordshire bull terrier, while the AKC recognizes the American Staffordshire terrier and the Staffordshire bull terrier.

So what's the difference between the two? (AKC and UKC)


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just two different registries, really. UKC recognizes more breeds and is supposedly more about working and performance. The title requirements are different, and UKC is more casual atmosphere.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

The APBT and the AmStaff are roughly the same thing. Think of it as the AmStaff being the show type and the APBT being the working type. A Staffordshie Bull Terrier, or Staffy, is a different breed from the other two. Saffies are smaller and stockier, while the AmStaffs/APBTs are slightly larger and leanier. It can get be very confusing to understand the differences between all the bully breeds. Esspecialy since everyone seems to have a different name for the exact same thing, or people will lie and say they're dog is one of the other breeds and not a "Pit Bull". Here's some pictures that ma help illustrate the differences.

*APBT*









*AmStaff*









*Staffy*


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, I thought you meant organizations not APBT and Am Staff. *smacks forehead*


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

The UKC's standard for the APBT has become fairly close to the AKC standard for the Am. Staff. The Am. Staff has been bred exclusively for appearance, and look a lot different than the original APBT's of old did. The UKC standard is pretty similar in that the dogs are bred heavier and more muscular, strictly for appearance.

The ADBA, another registry which also registers APBT's, has a standard for the breed that's much, much closer to what the original APBT was. Function over form.

Here are comparison pics of ADBA APBT's, UKC APBT"s, and AKC Am. Staffs, provided by a moderator on the Pit Bull Forum (www.pitbullforum.com)

The difference between the ADBA standard APBT and the UKC standard APBT is pretty dramatic. All dogs pictured are titled.

ADBA American Pit Bull Terrier on the Left, UKC American Pit Bull Terrier in the center, and AKC American Staffordshire Terrier on the right.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I love that. She showed us that on another forum. It's very interesting. (I thought there were more dogs on it though. I'm having a hard time finding the Am Staff I liked)

ETA: I looked it up, it's a slightly different version, that's all.










There's the pretty Am staff.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Laurelin said:


> I love that. She showed us that on another forum. It's very interesting. (I thought there were more dogs on it though. I'm having a hard time finding the Am Staff I liked)


There were other comparison pix but I lost the others ^^;


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here are the other missing two.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

You two beat me to posting those photos 

Bahamutt rocked for posting those


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Darkmoon said:


> You two beat me to posting those photos
> 
> Bahamutt rocked for posting those



Bahamutt is awesome! 

I prefer the ADBA type APBT's. I'm not too fond of the UKC ones. They're okay, just too much like an Am. Staff for me.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

That was a great post on PBF 

but I think pepper was asking about the difference between the registries UKC and AKC


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I swear, even if everyone's on different dog forums, everyone somehow knows each other.


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

HersheyBear said:


> I'm not too fond of the UKC ones. They're okay, just too much like an Am. Staff for me.


That's probably because AmStaffs are registered as APBT's with the UKC.



Laurelin said:


> I swear, even if everyone's on different dog forums, everyone somehow knows each other.


Try googling someones screen name. It's amazing how many different forums you can find that way


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

OMG that first red and white Amstaff bitch is GORGEOUS! Gold Ticket is a looker too!

I don't personally care for the ADBA dogs. I'm used to the UKC/AKC dogs  ADBA are too "game" for me.


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Laurelin said:


> I swear, even if everyone's on different dog forums, everyone somehow knows each other.


Lol, I've noticed that too. I've noticed that I'll recognize someone dog, then have to search all their post to make sure it really is them. 



Xeph said:


> I don't personally care for the ADBA dogs. I'm used to the UKC/AKC dogs  ADBA are too "game" for me.


I'm very much the opposite. I am in LOVE with the ADBA dogs. But trying to find a GOOD breeder that does ADBA is so hard. Especially when there are no ADBA shows near by. It will be fun looking for a good breeder here soon.


----------

